# Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo, #h
hier ein Unterthread/Tochterthread des "Arc'i Sammelthread"

Backlink nach oben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92593

Hier nun die Königsklasse: Rollenbau Do-it yourself!
Ein bischen schwieriger als Rutenbau und Konfektionierung, aber genauso wichtig und sehr lohnend.
Es gibt anscheinend noch ein paar mehr Verrückte  den bisherigen Meldungen nach, da kann noch einiges zusammen kommen. |wavey: 

Im Wissen, das diese Rollen hier in DE/EU eigentlich nur "Japanreste" oder Nullserien sind, läßt sich da ganz bestimmt noch etliches rausholen, auch sind japanische Typen und E-Teile sehr interessant, für die äußeren Teile Kurbeln und Spulen gibt es nochmal extra Threads.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Linkliste auf alte und neue Threads zu diesem Unterthema:

Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine? (19.06.2006)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79217


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Es gibt z.B. Wormshaft (=WS) Arcs mit einem Wormshaft aus *Aluminium* und welche mit einem WS aus *Messing.* 
Der Unterschied? Messing ist für Getriebe weitaus besser geeignet, stabiler.
Gefunden habe ich die Messing-Teile in den kleinen 2er Größen von Zauber und Blue Arc 9.

Wenn jemand noch mehr findet, in seinen Rollen beim Aufmachen, bitte einmal Laut geben. #h

Wer hat denn schon größere Umbauaktionen gestartet, die über Wartung und Fixen hinausgehen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

@ Angeldet , hattest nicht mal angekündigt ne Arc abzudichten und komplett mit nem Fett/öl gemisch zu füllen ,
damit man dann ne fast Wartungsfreie Rolle hat ?

Fortschritt zu diesem thema würd mich sehr interessieren , da so eine Dauerhafte schmierung grade für mein 10401er "Arbeitstier" das praktisch im Dauereinsatz ist sehr interessant wäre .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

^ Jupp, ist in Planung, Material ist auch schon da.


----------



## donlotis (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Im Wissen, das diese Rollen hier in DE/EU eigentlich nur "Japanreste" oder Nullserien sind, läßt sich da ganz bestimmt noch etliches rausholen...




Hallo AngelDet,

soll das etwa heißen, dass meine geliebte Spro nur ein Ausschuss aus japanischer Produktion ist? Also der Sch**ß nach Europa/D?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Meint ihr wirklich, dass die mit unterschiedlichen Toleranzen für die Ware die in verschiedene Märkte geht arbeiten.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich, dass die mit unterschiedlichen Toleranzen für die Ware die in verschiedene Märkte geht arbeiten.


Ich gehe inzwischen fest davon aus, anders kann ich mir die krassen Unterschiede nicht erklären. Wenn die Japan-Insider auch Stein und Bein schwören, daß es den A-Markt Japan und den B-Markt Rest der Welt gibt.

Ich habe (z.B. immer noch) einige Shimanos aus Japan, 2mal Ultegra und 1mal Aerlex Bj. ~2000.
So eine leicht laufende Shimano habe ich noch nie wieder gesehen und gedreht, dabei sind das noch die Billigserien mit Plastiklagersubstituten, wie laufen da erst die wirklich gut bestückten in Japan? 
Nochmal deutlich gesagt: Keine hier kommt da hin.
Nur meine selbst liebevoll geschmierten und eingelaufenen anderen Rollen kommen da hin, etliche hellblaue Ambidex Shakespeare 1977--1982, und einige passigere Arcs wo das jetzt richtig gut anfängt zu funzen.

Arc ist nicht gleich Arc, und die Ryobi Pendants für DE scheinen immerhin noch eine bessere Qualitätskontrolle zu haben, die Macken und Ausreißer sind offenbar geringer. Das ganze ist also ausgeknautscheste kaufmännische Kalkulation und Statistik, nicht ingeneurmäßiges Sicheres.

Ich habe es selber schon eigenhändig gesehen und verglichen: 2 gleiche zusammen gekaufte 9200er, die eine mit den schlechtesten Billiganbauteilen der 7er Serie bestückt, wirkte für eine Arc sehr schlecht, die Schwesterrolle richtig fein. Beide Wormshafte aus anderm Material (s.o.). Eine lief viel schrappeliger. Und ne andere Kurbel war dran: Die eine einer 7er Kurbel, die andere eine 9er Kurbel. Wie geht sowas? 

Auffällig war auch die schlechte Resonanz bei der 7er BlueArc eine Zeit, bis hin zu offenkundigem Excenterklacken. Die RedArc hatte auch so eine Phase, als die 10400 über alle Maßen boomte, da stimmte die Montage der Schrauben wie z.B. der Bügelschrauben nicht.

Also ich gehe einfach nicht mehr davon aus, daß die eine Arc wie die andere ist, die Unterschiede können eklatant sein. Für mich erklärt das zum Teil auch die Preisdifferenz zu Shimano (Stradic, TwinPower, ...) und Daiwa (Exceller, Caldia E,...), die innewohnende Toleranz wird durch einen niedrigeren Preis aufgefangen. 
Desgleichen sind diese Shimanos und Daiwas aber beileibe auch keine Japan Modelle. 

Was das für mich im Effekt heißt:

1. Rollen sehr sorgfältig testen, gerade Getriebelauf und Montage, nur eine gefällige Rolle ist wirklich eine gute, man muß mit schlechteren Exemplaren jederzeit rechnen (Selection).

2. Umbau auf bessere Teile bzw. Tuning ist eine gut andenkbare Option, bei den Kurbeln habe ich das schon im Griff, auch ist die Kurbel der 9400 z.B. eine geniale Basis. 
Die Kugellager kann man im Zweifelsfall gegen wirklich gute Industrielager tauschen. Die klitzekleinen in Schnurlaufröllchen und auch die 2 in den Metallkurbelknäufen der 8er BlueArc und RedArc sind nicht beschriftet, man weiß nicht welche Qualität.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Kugellager kann man im Zweifelsfall gegen wirklich gute Industrielager tauschen



Kannst ja mal ne Sammelbestellung anleiern , ich wette da hätte noch der eine oder andere Arc besitzer hier im Forum interesse dran .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



donlotis schrieb:


> soll das etwa heißen, dass meine geliebte Spro nur ein Ausschuss aus japanischer Produktion ist? Also der Sch**ß nach Europa/D?


Also wenn sie dir gefällt, kannst Du doch beruhigt sein: hast 'ne gute erwischt. 

Ich habe jetzt so Stücker 20 Arcs+Co intensiv befummelt und zerlegt, da merkt man Detailunterschiede schon ganz anders.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal ne Sammelbestellung anleiern , ich wette da hätte noch der eine oder andere Arc besitzer hier im Forum interesse dran .


Das ist ne gute Idee, gerade für die Minis im Röllchenlager. Gehen muß das viel besser. #6

Eilt zum Glück ja nicht so dolle, weil die E-Teile bei Spro funzen eigentlich ganz gut. Aber die richtige Option ist das, werde ich mal verfolgen, der richtige Thread ist ja jetzt da, für die Fummler, Frickler und Bastler! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

So, mal ein paar Bilder von einer frischen 2007'er Rolle, einer RedArc 10200.

Die fiel mir in die Hände und sah gleich so aus  , lief vorher greulich fast ohne Fett drin, wurde zum Testobjekt für die Abdichtung und die bessere Schmierung. Funzt super. 
Hier mal Detailhilfen:

1. Bild
Gesamte Rolle

2. Bild
Nur der Body komplett zerlegt, also Spule, Rotor und Kurbel weggelassen.

3. Bild
Puzzle , die Teile nach Materialart sortiert.
Man sieht schön was wieviel verbaut ist. :g


----------



## Hooked (29. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Danke, sehr aufschlussreich!
...und so schön sauber, das Alles...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



Hooked schrieb:


> ...und so schön sauber, das Alles...


Das liegt an den verwendeten Kohlenwasserstoffen zum Fett abwaschen, aber es war auch nicht gerade viel wegzuwaschen.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

@Det
Schön dass mal so zu sehen.
Macht auch einen guten Eindruck.
Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass ich mit meinen dicken Wurstfingern, so gut wie nix an den Rollen machen kann, würde mich das glatt noch mal reizen. Zumindest fürs Süsswasser.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Und fürs Salzwasser schaue ich mal nach einer besseren PE-Hülse als Ersatz für das Mikro-Kugellager,  dann wird das auch noch erheblich robuster. 
Hat die Daiwa Exceler sogar, da ist das Kugellager am Röllchen eingespart, was ich gerade fürs Salzwasser gar nicht schlecht finde. Läuft immer noch leicht genug.


----------



## Hooked (29. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

@Det
Kein Wunder bei Deinem Putz- und Schraubwahn! 
Ich muß demnächst auch wieder ran. War letztens 3 Wochen im Urlaub mit Sandstrand-See. Da findet immer irgend ein Korn seinen Weg in eine Lücke.


----------



## Hooked (31. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Oh, da hat sich wohl das letzte mal was überschnitten. Aber egal...
Teste das mal aus! Würde mich echt interessieren, ob das fluppt.


----------



## Yupii (3. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

ist zwar nicht meine Blue Arc, sondern die Spro Intessa. Das Schnurlaufröllchen gibt den Geist auf. Habe es zwar neu gefettet, nachdem die ersten unangenehmen Mahlgeräusche auftraten, hat aber nix genützt
Woher kann man solche oder bessere Lager in Kleinstmengen bekommen????
Ich habe zwar noch Garantie, aber ich möchte nicht 5 Monate auf die Reparatur ( wie es meinem Schwager passierte ) warten. Da hat Spro noch erheblichen Nachholbedarf.
Nächsten Monat geht es auf eine Mehrtagestour und da sollte die Rolle zum Jiggen wieder einsatzfähig sein.
Hab gerade gesehen: gehört in "Wartung + Seewasser....."|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Kann man aber auch als Umbau handeln  

Die oben schon mal angerissene Idee: Es gab und gibt auch Kunststofflager, die man dort verwenden kann, Teflon oder Polyaethylen z.B., in den Maßen der Kugellager.

Bin nur gerade am überlegen, wo das letztens war. SKF ? |kopfkrat

Hersteller finden kann man z.B. hier:
http://www.directindustry.de/cat/fu...er/kugellager-und-axial-kugellager-F-514.html

Richtig nett für Röllchenlager finde ich dies aus dem Webkatalog:


----------



## Yupii (5. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

danke für den Hinweis.
Das Problem ist, ich brauche nur ein Lager in den Maßen dxDxB 4x7x2,5. Bei Conrad, bei den ich sowiso was bestellen muss, habe ich das Maß leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## ForellenMike (5. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ... gibt auch Kunststofflager, die man dort verwenden kann,* Teflon *oder Polyaethylen z.B., in den Maßen der Kugellager...


Eine Warnung zu Teflon, Das Materiel ist Klasse bei Lagern, aber Teflonlager dürfen* niemals gefettet *werden, sonst arbeiten sie nicht mehr richtig, sondern neigen stark zum Rubbeln.


----------



## friggler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



Yupii schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweis.
> Das Problem ist, ich brauche nur ein Lager in den Maßen dxDxB 4x7x2,5. Bei Conrad, bei den ich sowiso was bestellen muss, habe ich das Maß leider nicht gefunden.



Was zahlst Du?:q
Ich habe hier noch einige...ist die gleiche Grösse wie bei der Red Arc, und dafür habe Ich die gekauft.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Yupii (6. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



friggler schrieb:


> Was zahlst Du?:q
> Ich habe hier noch einige...ist die gleiche Grösse wie bei der Red Arc, und dafür habe Ich die gekauft.
> 
> Gruss
> Andreas



#c#c#c|supergri
Dann ist evtl. auch die gleiche Größe wie bei meiner Blue Arc?
Kriegst ne PN.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dann ist evtl. auch die gleiche Größe wie bei meiner Blue Arc?


Die Arcs haben die gleichen KL drin.


----------



## schakal1182 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Das (Kugellager)Thema hier ist ja mittlerweile schon was älter, aber vielleicht gibt es hierzu dennoch Neuigkeiten.

Also das Kugellager des Schnurlaufröllchens hat die Maße 4mm(Bohrung)x7mm(Außen)x2,5mm(Dicke).

Meine Suche nach einem passenden Lager besserer Qualität hat mich schier in den Wahnsinn getrieben, vor allem da ich mich jetzt das erste mal mit sowas beschäftige und mir die ganzen (englischen) Begriffe fremd sind. Und bei kaum einem Hersteller kann man mal eben so einen Onlinekatalog durchblättern.

Welches (Teflon)Kugellager ist denn empfehlenswert? Oder gibt es diese kleinen Lager gar nicht in richtig hochwertig?

Wer hat mit welchem Lager welche Erfahrung gemacht? Welches lohnt sich? Oder hat jemand noch gute Lager zu Hause die er loswerden möchte?


----------



## prignitz_angler (11. August 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Hallo

hab hier 2 Lager noch da, kannste so haben #6

Porto 55 cent


----------



## schakal1182 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Du hast Post!


----------



## prignitz_angler (11. August 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

beantwortet


----------



## BronkoderBär (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Hey,

folgendes:

ich hab 2 Spro Exzenterrollen, Passion XTR und Zalt Arc, bei beiden hört man, wenn ma kurbelt, in Spulenhochposition und Niedrigposition ein Klackern.
Ich kanns mir auch erklären, das ist der Nippel am Ritzel der in der S-Führung umspringt. 
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob das normal ist.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass dadurch bei einem Drill Fehlbelastungen der Hubachse zustande kommen könnten.
Unter Last klackert aber nichts mehr.
Ist das bei euren Spro/Ryobi Exzentern auch so?

Gruß

Bronko


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Das ist einfach schlecht bis kaum geschmiert und zudem wahrscheinlich auch noch rauh. 
Ein bischen Spiel muss da sein, aber man möchte das gerne ummerklich haben, Fett puffert auch.

Ich habe einige Rollen schon unter Entnahme des Excenterrades hinten (das mit dem Nocken drauf) und den Scurve-Schlitten (der Mitnehmer für die zentrale Achse) rausgenommen, gesäubert und entfettet, und dann alle Laufflächen poliert. Dremel-artiges Maschinchen mit Filzscheibe geht ganz gut. Auch feines Schmirgelpapier, da sind einem kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Wichtig ist, dass die S-Kurve später innen richtig gut voll Fett sitzt und bleibt.

Diese Stelle ist auch der technisch gesehen vom Prinzip her der schlechtest gefertigte Punkt dieser Rollen Bauart Ryobi mit Excenterschnurverlegegetriebe in Scurve-Schlittenmanier, da könnte man noch mehr verbessern.


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Dremel mit Filz hab ich, Schraub- und Tüftelfreude auch..

danke für deine antwort :  )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Pass nur auf dass Du nicht im Überschwange der entstehenden superglatten Flächen zuviel wegpolierst, und dieser Nippel - Nocken auf dem Excenterrad muss auch in seinen Abmaßen da bleiben! 
Gutes Gelingen! #6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. März 2013)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Um+Selberbau (Rollen)*

Gute Tipps 

Theodor


----------

